# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Гугл говорит у меня на сайте вредоносное ПО, все остальное говорит о том что нет никакого ПО

## prostoaf

1) Спасибо что помогаете или даже если просто тратите свое бесценное время на меня и таких как я. Попробую по порядку.
Был сайт smakolik.com, в связи с оформлением всего бренда в едином стиле, едином названии, единой торговой марки и т.д. я купил домен my-smakolyk.com и попросил на хостинге перевести все на данный домен. Они благополучно это все сделали. 
С другой стороны я использую рекламу в гугл адвордс, после смены домена я в адвордсе поменял адреса в объявлениях со старых на новые. Гугл отклонил объявления. 
Причина: Есть вредоносное ПО на сайте 
развернуть
<div>Последняя проверка показала, что на сайте http://my-smakolyk.com присутствует вредоносное ПО, из-за которого Ваше объявление было отклонено:</div><div>http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ce-regular.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ms/main-min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...lterpro.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ancy/blank.gif, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...fancybox-x.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...fancybox-y.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...y/fancybox.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ybox-1.3.4.css, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...-1.3.4.pack.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...y-1.7.2.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...uery-ui.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...rialize.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...oadmask.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ry.tmpl.min.js, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...e/bg-svet2.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ge/body-bg.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...utton-pane.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...e/cart-big.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...mage/close.gif, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/.../filter-35.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...idemenu-35.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ser_key-35.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...ogo-proba4.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/.../fg-bottom.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/.../fg-middle.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...uct/fg-top.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...earch-icon.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...skype_logo.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...f6f6_1x400.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...eeee_1x100.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...22_256x240.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...esheet-min.css, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...down-small.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/.../filterpro.css, http://my-smakolyk.com/catalog/view/...y.loadmask.css, http://my-smakolyk.com/favicon.ico, http://my-smakolyk.com/fripsi/, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...an-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...ix-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...in-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...ha-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...vi-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...ko-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...ca-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/cache/d...iy-200x157.jpg, http://my-smakolyk.com/image/data/all/favicon2.png, http://my-smakolyk.com/index.php?route=module/filterpro/getproducts</div><div><br></div>Скрыть

Система информирует о том, что он находится на главной странице Вашего веб-сайта.
Я пишу хостингу, они проверяют все двумя разными способами. Они проверили файлы сайта утилитой Ai-Bolit, сервисом VirusTotal и не обнаружили наличия каких-то проблем. Также нет предупреждений на сервисе Google:
https://transparencyreport.google.co...y-smakolyk.com
Попробуйте переотправить сайт на проверку в используемый Вами сервис.
Я опять впишу  Гугл и прикрепляю принт скрины из&nbsp;Search Console, там тоже все гуд.
Получаю ответ
К сожалению, Ваши объявления остаются со статусом Отклонено по причине наличия вредоносного ПО. Технический отдел сообщил о том, что, возможно, сайт http://my-smakolyk.com/ попал под действие небезопасного домена.<br>Собственно вопрос что такое "попал под действие небезопасного домена."? и как с этим жить?
Может из за того что все еще существует старый сайт, я его сейчас только отключаю... или я уже и не знаю что думать. Благодарю

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Здравствуйте!




> Я пишу хостингу, они проверяют все двумя разными способами. Они проверили файлы сайта утилитой Ai-Bolit, сервисом VirusTotal и не обнаружили наличия каких-то проблем


Эта поверхностная проверка ничего не даст. Для полного анализа сайта нужен полный бэкап сайта или удаленный доступ к панели управления хостингом. Если Вы готовы его предоставить или сделать бэкап самостоятельно, то отпишитесь в теме. Попробую Вам помочь.

----------


## prostoaf

Написал в личные сообщения данные. Спасибо.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Aleksandra*, 
если Вас не затруднит, в теме осветите то, что обнаружили. Хорошо?

Я посмотрел на сайт "из-вне" (вернее, на оба) и ничего не обнаружил. Единственное замечание - версия php, которую давно пора бы заменить на что-то более новое.

Очень интересен результат...

----------


## prostoaf

Да версию ПХП планирую обновить в ближайшие пару месяцев, сам я это не сумею сделать, а нанимать людей планирую на целую цепочку работы.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Я посмотрел на сайт "из-вне" (вернее, на оба) и ничего не обнаружил. Единственное замечание - версия php, которую давно пора бы заменить на что-то более новое.


Версия php 5.4 не такая уж и старая, еще используется у многих, и по-дефолту ставится в том же RHEL 7.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -




> Написал в личные сообщения данные. Спасибо.


Отписалась в личку.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Версия php 5.4 не такая уж и старая
> ...
> по-дефолту ставится в том же RHEL 7


Да Вы что  :Shocked:  5.4 уже почти 4 года как с поддержки сняли... end of life... 

В принципе, если у RHEL версия поддерживается 10 лет, то понятно: когда 7-ку создавали php 5.4 только и был...

----------


## Aleksandra

По результатам проверки: ничего найдено не было, даже придраться не к чему. Из советов могу только сказать, что нужно обновить движок и закрыть админку сайта. Пароли поменяйте, это само-собой.

----------

